# Amber American Queen pint



## jaroadshow (Feb 22, 2014)

Question for all you jar collectors.  Has anyone seen an American amber Queen pint jar ? The Smalley Kivlan Onthank , Boston one.I just picked one up. It even has the amber lid.  It is not in Redbook #10 and I didn't know they even existed in amber.I first thought it might have been iradiated but upon inspection , I realized that iradiated jars have that sick , light greyish "brown" colour that one could spot a mile away.  This one is definitely amber.  I will post a picture shortly. Any thoughts ? jaroadshow


----------



## deenodean (Feb 22, 2014)

The proof is in the puddin'..still waitin' for the pic


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Feb 22, 2014)

Hate to say it, but from the pics it looks irradiated - my opinion only. There have been some jars (mostly older aqua jars) that have been irradiated that don't have that strong motor oil brown color.  Most recently, a couple of Marion fruit jars were offered by an Ebay seller out of Florida that were pretty close.  Unlike some of the Ball or Drey jars that typically show up.  As long as you didn't pay much for it, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## jaroadshow (Feb 22, 2014)

To  icollectfruitjars : Since you are a starter member , I thought I would add a picture of what an iradiated jar looks like.You can spot them sitting on the sidewalk in the middle of Times Square on New Years eve.There is no comparison in my opinion. And I did get it for a great price. An unlisted jar in Redbook #10 , I'm happy !


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 22, 2014)

Unlisted?  Looks like 131-2 to me.  Still a nice jar, and not real easy to find.And, although there are some on the forum who don't think my opinion is worth much, I have to agree the Queen looks nuked to me.  Tammy


----------



## jaroadshow (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi jarsnstuff : Your right, The Good Luck Atlas jar is Nuked.I can tell you, my Amber Queen pint is not nuked. This is not in Red Book #10I know a nuked jar or bottle when I see it, after 45 years of digging and collecting old bottles.  This is the real deal !You have to see it in daylight to see the beauty.Thanks for postingjaroadshow


----------



## botlguy (Feb 22, 2014)

Nuked or stained. Definitely NEVER made in that color or with any materials / elements that would cause it to turn that color. Sorry!


----------



## jaroadshow (Feb 23, 2014)

I disagree Jim.  There was an amber "Dated" Made in Canada quart jar that turned up. Dated 1953 on the base. I personally never thought one existed until I seen it. I believe this "new" crown jar was a presentation piece for some reason. Besides the 1953 date on the bottom , the embossing on the bottom was different than all the other dated clear "junk" crown jars. jaroadshow


----------



## cookie (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd send Greg Spurgeon your info. and see what he has to say....John


----------



## jaroadshow (Feb 23, 2014)

I will probably end up doing that ... Thanks cookieThere's a couple big time jar collectors west of me in London , ( in Blenheim , Ont. )I'm probably going to take it to them when it warms up a little. jaroadshow


----------



## rallcollector (Feb 23, 2014)

To help us evaluate the jars true color, why not snap a picture of the jar next to any other similar colored amber fruit jar/bottle/snuff jar?Paul


----------



## deenodean (Feb 23, 2014)

Without your insistence JAR-O my 1st impression is that it is Nuked. Perhaps a few pictures taken outside on a semi sunny day might convince the panel otherwise.


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Feb 23, 2014)

Jaroadshow, I may be a starter member but I'm still a collector (specifically) of fruit jars for 30 years.  Don't take offense to my opinion.  All I'm just saying it just doesn't look "right".  It could just be the photo.

The Atlas you posted was a a typical example of a lot of the nuked Atlas or Ball examples.  Google your Queen along with some recent "amber" Marion 1858 jars.  Definitely not the same amber.  There was a similar Queen offered on EBay a few weeks back from a seller who also had a lot of deep purple bottles and an "amber" hobble skirt Coke.

Here's a link to an Ebay seller who "specializes" in irradiated jars.  Be sure to check out some of his "amber" glass:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/g...g=25&_trksid=p3692

Really, hope you do have a good one.  

Regards.


----------



## MNJars (Feb 23, 2014)

I guess I'll weigh in as well.  When I first opened this thread, I immediately said "nuked".  The sunny light in the picture seems to make the "amber" look brighter and more legit.  I'm not saying that it isn't legit, but that was my first impression.  A side by side with a true 100% amber jar or a true 100% nuked jar, or both, would solve this mystery.


----------



## jaroadshow (Feb 23, 2014)

*I will be posting hopefully better pictures soon*

With other amber bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2014)

Just a question. Has anyone ever seen a KantKrack in color. I've only seen them in clear but it's not that I've more than a hand full.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 23, 2014)

Whoa, let's gather our thoughts here before spewing vitriol at other forum members.  First of all, you asked and several members chimed in with their opinion.  You seem to be adamant that this is "real" and not nuked.  At the risk of being the next recipient of your rage, I still have to say that what I'm NOT seeing in the Queen jar is any of the typical orange and/or golden tones usually found in "real" amber jars.  I think what Tom was asking for was to see "real", "nuked" and the Queen all in the same photo.  Perhaps your camera or whatever is showing this jar more "brown" than it really is?  I'm attaching a photo of some "real" amber jars made by Smalley, and I just don't see where that jar is anything close.  -Tammy


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Feb 24, 2014)

Have to agree with Tammy.  Apparently this topic has gotten way too personal.  The only thing I have to add is just like "real" amber jars, nuked jars also come in a variety of shades of amber (not just the motor oil amber color).  For those unsure and need an example, Google images of hobble skirt Coke bottles.  The other really concerning thing about irradiation is that it can also turn certain compositions of glass cornflower blue.  It comes down to caveat emptor.  Good provenance and history of an item is invaluable when buying expensive glass.

Here's a good reference with some color examples:

http://www.realorrepro.co...Changes-Color-of-Glass

http://www.nia.org/altered/


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry, here's the NIA link to irradiated ambers and blues

http://www.nia.org/altered/pictures_rad_2.htm


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, that's a nice reference for irradiated color variations.  Sometimes we forget irradiation produces something other than deep purple and sickly brown.Here's another link to take a look at:  http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.htmlGreg doesn't go into the irradiated colors, but it's a great guide for what comes naturally.


----------



## MNJars (Feb 24, 2014)

jaroadshow said:
			
		

> Re - MNJars  -  In reference to doing a side by side comparison,of the Queen and an "Irradiated" jar,i already posted a Pic of an "Irradiated" jar.Did you even look at it?? Can you see a difference ???? Unless your Clinically Blind,or Colour Blind , you should be able to see a HUGE Colour difference ,If you can't,...you should probably QUIT Collecting Bottles altogether,as you will clearly NOT have a Clue what your Buying.There is NO COMPARISON.Take another look !! That "Sick/Putrid Colour the LOSERS are selling on Ebay,and Pawning off as "Amber","Topaz" ,Etc.. are Turning that GARBAGE Shade,because there was no Manganese in the Glass that would allow them to turn Purple.They ended up with some DOG VOMIT shade ,that Glass was NEVER made in.,so the LOSERS decided to Invent a NEW way to market their SCRAP that wouldn't go Purple.So,Look at the Irradiated Jar Pic i posted,and the Pic of the Queen jar,if you think they look the same,it would be a GOOD idea to get your eyes checked.



I think this is a little strong of a response to my post.  I identified that your pictures were taken in bright sunlight and the other photo is in very diffused light.  I can definitely see a difference so my eyes are fine, thanks.  I just identified a *possible* reason for that difference.  I'm NOT saying that I know better than you or anyone else.  I truly hope your jar is a legit amber as that would be an exciting find indeed!  A KantKrack lid in amber by itself would be a very good find. Tom


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 25, 2014)

(Tossing in my two cents)     I have compared this jar to the examples that Tammy posted and a few I have and the jar does not have that...depth in the color, kinda hard to explain, and use the right term without offending someone...LOL    Have you done any studies into the company and see if they did produce a presentation piece?  I have never seen a KK lid in that color, and I have seen many many of them over the years....actually if not mistaken, I have never seen a KK lid in anything other than clear, but again, may be wrong on that also.    However, if you do have one of the "hobby" guru's say it is the real deal, then you have a unique piece.  Good luck on that.....     David


----------

